# Invece che



## Necsus

moodywop said:
			
		

> PS Questo è un argomento per un altro thread ma prima volevo chiedere un chiarimento a Necsus:
> A me la frase "è meglio che studi, invece che guardi la televisione" sembra inaccettabile


Carlo, se sia accettabile o meno non posso certo stabilirlo, sicuramente è disusata, e citandola mi ero premurato di specificarlo.
Naturalmente nella maggior parte dei casi oggi si direbbe "E' meglio che studi, *invece* *di* guardare la televisione", ma a me capita spesso di sentir dire anche "...*invece* *che* guardare" (e un semplice sguardo in internet lo dimostra). Ora, siccome la locuzione preposizionale è *'invece di'*, sono andato a cercare di capire come mai esista questa variante, che sembrerebbe non corretta, o quantomeno non codificata. E a quanto ho potuto appurare dovrebbe trattarsi di un retaggio della forma che ho appunto elencato, che sarebbe l'unico modo (per quanto arcaico) di far reggere a 'invece' la forma esplicita in una proposizione avversativa. Quindi ho pensato di citarlo come (lecita) possibilità.
Comunque neanche io lo userei.


----------



## moodywop

Non per fare il pedante (Io? Giammai! ) ma fra "disusata" e quello che avevi scritto prima c'è una bella differenza:


> per quella esplicita si usa 'invece che' (E' meglio che studi, invece che guardi la televisione), anche se questa seconda oggi è *forse meno usata*


 
Comunque sentiamo anche gli altri. Non so se si usasse un tempo, ma certo questa costruzione a me sembra da considerare errata nell'italiano contemporaneo


----------



## Necsus

moodywop said:
			
		

> Non per fare il pedante (Io? Giammai! ) ma fra "disusata" e quello che avevi scritto prima c'è una bella differenza:


Mah, se la differenza ti sembra così bella posso fare pubblica ammenda e modificare _forse meno usata_ con _disusata!  _Anche se, specificando che è meno usata, non credo di aver esortato qualche amico straniero a preferirla alla costruzione implicita usata correntemente.
Da quello che io ho potuto vedere è da considerarsi sì arcaica, ma non certo errata come dici. In ogni caso sai bene che sono prontissimo ad accettare dimostrazione del contrario, qualora ve ne fosse. 
Hai qualche ipotesi sul motivo per cui si dice "invece che" in luogo di "invece di"?


----------



## claudine2006

Se non ricordo male la forma corretta è "invece di". Al liceo classico mi hanno sempre detto che "invece che" era grammaticalmente scorretto. Cercherò di verificarne il perchè.

Probabilmente perchè la preposizione DI regge l'infinito.


----------



## moodywop

Segue risposta di moodywop in inusitata veste di pedante :



			
				Necsus said:
			
		

> Mah, se la differenza ti sembra così bella posso fare pubblica ammenda e modificare _forse meno usata_ con _disusata!  _Anche se, specificando che è meno usata, non credo di aver esortato qualche amico straniero a preferirla alla costruzione implicita usata correntemente.


Mah! Se un inglese mi dicesse che due forme sono entrambe in uso e corrette, ma che una è *forse meno usata*, io userei tranquillamente sia l'una che l'altra. Tu no?



> Da quello che io ho potuto vedere è da considerarsi sì arcaica, ma non certo errata come dici. In ogni caso sai bene che sono prontissimo ad accettare dimostrazione del contrario, qualora ve ne fosse.


Noto che siamo passati da "forse meno usata" a "disusata" ad "arcaica"(manca il passaggio da "obsoleta" ad "arcaica") 

Hai citazioni letterarie di questo uso "arcaico"? Ne' il Garzanti né il De Mauro lo riportano.

Comunque un uso corretto secoli fa può benissimo essere scorretto nell'italiano contemporaneo. Un tempo in inglese si diceva "I know not". Nell'inglese di oggi è del tutto sbagliato (prova a dire all'insegnante che te l'ha corretto: "Ma lo usava Shakespeare!" )



> Hai qualche ipotesi sul motivo per cui si dice "invece che" in luogo di "invece di"?


 
In genere nelle grammatiche non si trovano proprio queste indicazioni che sarebbero invece molto utili per gli stranieri. Quando ho insegnato italiano a Londra tanti anni fa non c'erano tutte le grammatiche dell'uso corrente che ci sono oggi. Di conseguenza ero costretto a scervellarmi per trovare il modo di spiegare distinzioni che, in quanto madrelingua, non mi ero mai fermato a considerare.
Quando mi chiedevano "invece di o invece che?" me la cavavo con questa regolina pratica(anche se sicuramente approssimativa): "invece di" davanti a nomi/pronomi/infiniti, "invece che" se dopo c'è una preposizione (_abbiamo deciso di andare in Corsica invece *che in* Sardegna_). Noto che questa indicazione pratica non si trova neanche in Maiden/Robustelli.


----------



## Moogey

Non ho letto tutti i post ma voglio dire, da un visto non-madrelingua, che ho imparato dai libri e nelle lezioni (a scuola) a dire "di + infinito" o "che + verbo coniugato" (Non ho letto abbastanza e questo non è il problema?)

_Correzioni, per favore (ho preso quest'idea da lsp!)_

-M


----------



## lattecaffe

moodywop said:
			
		

> Noto che siamo passati da "forse meno usata" a "disusata" ad "arcaica"(manca il passaggio da "obsoleta" ad "arcaica")


 
Scusate...posso aggiungere un "desueta"?  

E' solo una battuta naturalmente, spero non vi dispiaccia....

Sto seguendo con interesse, aspetto aggiornamenti


----------



## Necsus

moodywop said:
			
		

> Noto che siamo passati da "forse meno usata" a "disusata" ad "arcaica"(manca il passaggio da "obsoleta" ad "arcaica")


Carlo, perdonami se non concederò eccessiva soddisfazione alla tua autodichiarata pedanteria non ribattendo le osservazioni punto per punto, ma questa querelle e questi toni mi ricordano antipaticissime discussioni che mi è capitato di leggere nel forum dell'Accademia della Crusca e che trovo decisamente eccessive rispetto alla supposta importanza degli argomenti dibattuti, quindi eviterei di alimentarle.
Se quello che ti preme è salvaguardare il corretto apprendimento dell'italiano da parte dei nostri amici stranieri in quanto ritieni fuorviante la terminologia che ho usato, ti ho già detto che non ho difficoltà ad ammettere di averne sottovalutato il peso, e che l'espressione in questione non è '*forse meno usata*', bensì '*disusata*'. Anzi per la tranquillità di tutti provvederò a correggerlo nel post originario, così da quel momento in poi nessuno verrà più istigato a parlare un italiano arcaico.
Per tutto il resto ti lascio volentieri il piacere dell'ultima parola, per quanto sopra espresso. Solo, visto che tu me lo chiedi, ti dico che a testimonianza dell'uso arcaico del costrutto esplicito con 'invece che' viene riportata una citazione di Segneri: _"La vera regola di cibare gl'infermi sì è poco e spesso, altrimenti, in vece che cresca in essi il diletto col caricarli, cresce [...]"_. Ma questo non certo per sostenerne la validità nell'italiano moderno, a proposito della quale ribadisco che: 
si sconsiglia di usare "invece con+verbo all'indicativo, congiuntivo, o condizionale (costrutto esplicito)", in quanto espressione disusata, obsoleta e arcaica! Seppure non errata fino a prova contraria. 

Edit: credimi, non avevo nessuna intenzione di risultare offensivo, ho usato la parola 'pedanteria' unicamente perché l'avevi usata tu. Se dovessi sentirti offeso da quanto ho detto, sono io a chiederti scusa.


----------



## moodywop

Chiedo scusa per la pedanteria e per "i toni che ricordano antipaticissime discussioni" in un altro forum.

Sono ben lieto di lasciare a te l'ultima parola sull'argomento.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

La mia modesta opinione è che "invece che " non è corretto, ma direi che ormai tutti concordino più o meno su questo fatto. Quello che mi lascia un pò più perplesso è il grado di affidabilità che concediamo ad una ricerca su  internet (dico concediamo perchè io stesso ne faccio largo uso soprattutto per la lingua Inglese). Secondo me, quando non si conosce la fonte o l'autore di quello che leggiamo, dovremmo avere un approccio molto critico nei confronti del materiale reperito sulla rete. Ho appena fatto una ricerca della parola "scenza" e ho trovato 311.000 ricorrenze tra cui una su un documento dell'università di Roma....


----------



## Saoul

So che quello che sto per scrivere non rientra nel metodo grammaticale canonico, e non può essere considerato un metro di giudizio valido, ma siccome è vagamente inerente vorrei condividere con voi, un ricordo.
Quando il Saoul non era altro che un giovane bambinello, che imparava a barcamenarsi tra le regole della grammatica, scrisse in un tema "invece che" e la maestra di quel bellissimo bambino gli fece scrivere per 500 volte "invece di è giusto, invece che è sbagliato".
Mi rendo conto che questo aneddoto non comparirà in nessuna grammatica, ma se per caso doveste trovare da qualche parte su una grammatica che "invece che" è corretto, potete avvisarmi che ho un conto in sospeso con quell'adorabile donnino? 

Grazie 
Saoul


----------



## moodywop

La mia era ancora più severa (una suora sadica). Saoul, sarai d'accordo però che davanti alle preposizioni non si può non usare "invece che", vero?


----------



## Saoul

Invece che per soldi, potresti provare a fare qualcosa anche per semplice altruismo!

Invece che di domenica, andiamo in piscina al martedì. C'è meno gente.

Invece che fra Carla e Laura, la prossima volta mi siedo tra Anna e Giulia.

Direi proprio di sì Carlo.


----------



## lemure libero

Controcorrente sarei tentato di affermare che la forma arcaica (ancorché corretta), sia proprio "invece di", o meglio "in vece di" (dove la preposizione "di" risulta naturale).
E' solo una cieca regola che stabilisce la scorrettezza di: _"Potresti fare qualcosa invece che sprofondare nel divano col tuo telecomando", _o questa viene sostenuta dalla logica?
Forse ingenuamente, azzardo il paragone con: "_Vorrei morire avanti che commettere una simile azione". _[Treccani]


----------



## bearded

Giusto per soddisfare una curiosità statistica:
Google Books Ngram Viewer
Google Books Ngram Viewer


----------



## ohbice

bearded said:


> Giusto per soddisfare una curiosità statistica:
> Google Books Ngram Viewer
> Google Books Ngram Viewer


Sì ma si va indietro solo fino all'800...


----------



## Mary49

ohbice said:


> Sì ma si va indietro solo fino all'800...


----------



## bearded

Come interpretare questo grafico?
Google Books Ngram Viewer
Forse fino al 1600 e oltre non si diceva né nell'uno né nell'altro modo (anche il rosso è a zero..)? O, come penso io, GramViewer non ha trovato libri in quel periodo in cui figurassero queste espressioni?


----------



## Olaszinhok

La lingua letteraria usata in un libro non è, e soprattutto non era, assai differente dalla lingua spontanea e quotidiana, anche quando si parla in italiano? Per questo, tali risultati, seppur interessanti, mi lasciano sempre un po' perplesso. Di certo, evidenziano una tendenza, questo è innegabile.


----------



## Mary49

bearded said:


> Come interpretare questo grafico?
> Google Books Ngram Viewer
> Forse fino al 1600 e oltre non si diceva né nell'uno né nell'altro modo (anche il rosso è a zero..)? O, come penso io, GramViewer non ha trovato libri in quel periodo in cui figurassero queste espressioni?


Il fatto è che forse non si diceva "invece", ma "in vece" oppure "in luogo".


----------



## lemure libero

Me la sono cercata, ma da vero impenitente ancora mi sfugge la logica per cui:

_"Preferisci andare in montagna invece che al mare?" _sia ritenuto accettabile, mentre "_preferisci andare in montagna invece che andare al mare?" _(forse in qualche misura sostantivando "_...l'andare al mare_"), dovrebbe essere censurato.


----------



## bearded

lemure libero said:


> --- mi sfugge la logica per cui:
> _"Preferisci andare in montagna invece che al mare?" _sia ritenuto accettabile, mentre "_preferisci andare in montagna invece che andare al mare?" _(forse in qualche misura sostantivando "_...l'andare al mare_"), dovrebbe essere censurato.


Il fatto è che al posto di ''invece che andare al mare'' esiste la possibilità di usare l'alternativa (preferibile) con 'di', cioè ''invece di andare al mare'', mentre con ''invece che al mare'' l'alternativa con 'di' non esiste (non si può dire ''invece di al mare'').
In altre parole, si è obbligati a usare 'che' e non 'di' davanti a una preposizione (es. invece che con me, invece che a Roma... - laddove il 'di' sarebbe impossibile), mentre si preferisce usare 'di' davanti a un infinito.
Comunque, secondo me, nel tuo esempio ''invece che andare al mare'' non è proprio un errore. L'errore (almeno oggigiorno) sarebbe dire ''preferisci andare in montagna invece che tu vada al mare'', cioè usare un modo finito dopo ''invece che'' quando il primo 'membro' della ''comparazione'' è  un infinito..  Mi pare che fosse questo il problema iniziale e  discusso nei primi interventi...

(( Tutt'altro problema - che nascerebbe dal tuo esempio, ma non c'entra con questo thread - sarebbe quello delle preposizioni e congiunzioni da usare dopo 'preferire':  preferire a, preferire invece di/che,  preferire piuttosto di/che, preferire..anziché... ))


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Il fatto è che al posto di ''invece che andare al mare'' esiste la possibilità di usare l'alternativa (preferibile) con 'di', cioè ''invece di andare al mare'', mentre con ''invece che al mare'' l'alternativa con 'di' non esiste (non si può dire ''invece di al mare'').
> In altre parole, si è obbligati a usare 'che' e non 'di' davanti a una preposizione (es. invece che con me, invece che a Roma... - laddove il 'di' sarebbe
> (( Tutt'altro problema - che nascerebbe dal tuo esempio, ma non c'entra con questo thread - sarebbe quello delle preposizioni e congiunzioni da usare dopo 'preferire':  preferire a, preferire invece di/che,  preferire piuttosto di/che, preferire..anziché... ))



Qui viene riassunto in modo assai succinto:
INVECE DI O INVECE CHE? in "La grammatica italiana"


----------

